

SilkRoad Closes $16 Million in Growth Financing Led by Foundation Capital - hornbaker
http://www.silkroad.com/Company/News-and-Media/Press_Releases/2013/08/SilkRoad-Closes-16-Million-in-Growth-Financing.html

======
ada1981
First reaction was "wow, that is a ballsy move." Then realized it was for some
_other_ silkroad and not the Craigslist for Meth & blow on Tor.

~~~
o0-0o
Beat me to it...

------
hornbaker
This is so gonna mess up our entity recognition at trending.io.

------
plumeria
Lol, up vote for the prank!

